# Just chillin'



## RVT1K (Nov 23, 2021)

Caught this one just chillin' in the sun. 
Shot through a window.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 23, 2021)

Nice shot, he looks chilly, too. It's like he's using his tail as a blanket to keep warm.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 23, 2021)

Nice one.....


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 24, 2021)

That made me smile- I like this image

Les


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 24, 2021)

As is often the case with nature photography, I missed the best shot. 

When I first noticed it, the squirrel was resting it's head on the broken branch that is now behind it. By the time I grabbed my camera, this is what it was doing.


----------



## PJM (Nov 24, 2021)

Enjoying the good life.  Nice shot.


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice shot! Nice nap!


----------

